# IP & Surrogate Wills



## Misi (Apr 25, 2008)

Can these only be obtained from solicitors or does anyone know if you can purhase a 'draft' version of such a will, say online, which you can amend accordingly.  If it has to be a solicitor, then how much is it going to cost?

Missy C


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did a normal will and it was a few hundred pounds
L x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

i no with surrogacy IP's need a specialist will 

    we r gettin r's with Gamble and Ghevaert & it 

    works out 2 cost approx £800 i no it seems alot

    but we want 2 make sure it is done properly. I'm

    not sure on the surrogates am awaiting my appointment

    with Gamble and Ghevaert to find out more details.

    Hope this helps u can  always ring them 4 advice or post on

    ask a lawyer thread. I found them very helpful 


    Tammy


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

I wanted to second luski's answer - we had our initial consultation with Nat Gamble and Louisa Ghevaert and they were great, extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I am going to do a will with them


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont have a will and havent really thought about it but having said that i am sure it was written somewhere! 

So who wants to volunteer to take over my debt?  

May
Xx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Just to add to others.  We did wills with Natalie Gamble.  She is a superstar.  

We did for me and my dh and also my surro sister and her dh.  Needed to make sure that everyone was protected whilst we went through the Parental Order process and he was still seen legally as my sister and her husband's child.

Definitely worth sorting out if you can afford.
Bests
Carolyn


----------

